# Antonio del/Del Valle (Mayúsculas en apellidos que empiezan por "del")



## Desidiactivo

Hola a todos:

Mi duda es si los apellidos compuestos que empiezan con "del" (por ejemplo: Antonio *del Valle*, Jorge *del Río*) se escriben así ("del" en minúscula", siguiente parte del apellido en mayúscula --primera opción--), o se deben escribir las dos partes en mayúscula (Antonio *Del Valle*, Jorge *Del Río --*segunda opción*--*), o la primera palabra en mayúscula y la siguiente en minúscula (Antonio *Del valle*, Jorge *Del río* --tercera opción--).

Yo creo que la correcta es la primera opción, pero me gustaría asegurarme.

¡Gracias!


----------



## Jonno

Creo haber leído en el Panhispánico de Dudas que se escriben con mayúscula si "Del" es la primera palabra del apellido, pero no cuando está entre medio.

Por ejemplo: Luis Del Olmo, pero Luis Fernández del Olmo.

Voy a buscar el artículo para confirmarlo.


----------



## Jonno

Estaba equivocado: "del" Se escribe siempre en minúsculas salvo que se omita el nombre. Es decir, se escribe "Sr. Luis del Olmo", pero si se omite Luis se escribe Sr. Del Olmo".

Si en vez de preposición lleva artículo, se escribe siempre con mayúscula: Antonio La Orden, Sr. La Orden.



> 4.3. Los apellidos: Jiménez, García, Mendoza. Si un apellido español comienza por preposición, o por preposición y artículo, estos se escriben con minúscula cuando acompañan al nombre de pila (Juan de Ávalos, Pedro de la Calle); pero si se omite el nombre de pila, la preposición debe escribirse con mayúscula (señor De Ávalos, De la Calle). Si el apellido no lleva preposición, sino solamente artículo, este se escribe siempre con mayúscula, independientemente de que se anteponga o no el nombre de pila (Antonio La Orden, señor La Orden). También se escriben con mayúscula los nombres de las dinastías derivados de un apellido: los Borbones, los Austrias, salvo que se utilicen como adjetivos, caso en el que se escriben con minúscula: los reyes borbones. Por otra parte, deben conservar la mayúscula los apellidos de autores (a veces acompañados también del nombre de pila) cuando designan sus obras: «Incendiaron la iglesia, y con ella las tres joyas pictóricas —un Goya [...], un Bayeu [...] y un José del Castillo» (Laín Descargo [Esp. 1976]).



http://buscon.rae.es/dpdI/SrvltConsulta?lema=may%FAscula


----------



## 0scar

Yo escribíra Juan De Avalos y Pedro De la Calle, lo del DPD suena más a capricho que a regla con fundamento.


----------



## Jonno

No sé si es capricho, pero haciendo una búsqueda por Google parece que el uso de minúsculas está muy extendido. He probado con Juan de los Toyos (recordado por haber izado la bandera republicana en Eibar en 1931 ) y con el periodista Luis del Olmo, y aunque aparecen a veces como "De los" o "Del" predomina la forma con minúsculas.


----------



## 0scar

Si la gente sigue la regla porque  la conoce no quiere decir que la regla no sea caprichosa.

No veo por qué alguien deba escribir su apellido "De la Calle" con minúscula en ningún caso.


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

Pues yo lo escribía con minúsculas, y mi apellido llevaba una preposición y un artículo. Digo llevaba porque los hemos quitado, era un rollo.


----------



## Jonno

> No veo por qué alguien deba escribir su apellido "De la Calle" con minúscula en ningún caso.



Bueno, esto también puede ser un capricho


----------



## francisgranada

Según yo, sería un poco extraño e ilógico escribir las preposiciones, los artículos, las conjunciones etc. con mayúscula, p.e. en los siguientes ejemplos: 

_Miguel de Cervantes Saavedra_
_Garcilaso de la Vega_
_Pedro Calderón de la Barca _
_Francisco de Goya y Lucientes_
etc...

Me parece una solución bastante lógica y aceptable lo que dice (cita) _Jonno_ en el post #3. Pienso que una solución absolutamente unívoca y general no pueda existir, simplemente porque el apellido, como lo entendemos o usamos hoy en día, en el pasado no existía. Ni existían las reglas de la ortografía tan precisas como hoy ...

(es solamente una opinión y nada más )


----------



## 0scar

_Miguel de Cervantes Saavedra _normalmente es el escritor _Cervantes_, no _De Cervantes, _el _de_ también puede o debe ir en minúscula porque no es parte del apellido, es el equivalente al _du _francés o al _von_ alemán, para denotar nobleza o algo así.

_Garcilaso de la Vega, yo lo escribiría De la Vega _como todo apellido, _o de La Vega, _si es que ese _de_ denota nobleza como en caso de Cervantes_._

_Pedro Calderón de la Barca, Calderón de la Barca _es todo el apellido que yo sepa, y comienza con mayúscula como debería comenzar siempre todo apellido. 

_Francisco de Goya y Lucientes, normalmente es_ el pintor_ Goya, _no _De Goya, _es el mismo caso de Cervantes.


----------



## Desidiactivo

Gracias a todos.

He investigado por ahí, y creo que me quedo con la opinión de Jonno y Francisgranada (y no porque fuera la opción a la que más me inclinaba desde un principio, ¿eh?)  Parece ser que lo correcto (yo buscaba la norma, independientemente de la opinión de cada uno sobre lo acertado o no de la misma) sea escribir Pedro *d*el Hierro o Víctor García *d*e la Concha; al ser un apellido compuesto, sólo hay que poner en mayúscula una de las dos palabras, la que no es un artículo ni una preposición, etc.

Por cierto, veo que funciona pero que muy bien el foro este, pienso pasarme más por aquí


----------



## francisgranada

0scar said:


> ..._Garcilaso de la Vega, yo lo escribiría De la Vega _como todo apellido, _o de La Vega, _si es que ese _de_ denota nobleza como en caso de Cervantes _... _


 
Entonces ¿cómo?  

Es un buen ejemplo para demostrar la sustancia del "problema": los dos aspectos pueden también coincidir, uno con el apellido _De la Vega_ puede ser también un noble ... Además, sería un poco complicado analizar el origen de un tal _De Fulano_ cada vez antes de (que?) escribir su nombre.


----------



## Señor K

0scar said:


> _Miguel de Cervantes Saavedra _normalmente es el escritor _Cervantes_, no _De Cervantes, _el _de_ también puede o debe ir en minúscula porque no es parte del apellido, es el equivalente al _du _francés o al _von_ alemán, para denotar nobleza o algo así.
> 
> _Garcilaso de la Vega, yo lo escribiría De la Vega _como todo apellido, _o de La Vega, _si es que ese _de_ denota nobleza como en caso de Cervantes_._
> 
> _Pedro Calderón de la Barca, Calderón de la Barca _es todo el apellido que yo sepa, y comienza con mayúscula como debería comenzar siempre todo apellido.
> 
> _Francisco de Goya y Lucientes, normalmente es_ el pintor_ Goya, _no _De Goya, _es el mismo caso de Cervantes.



Yo creo que este post es bastante esclarecedor.

Como antes se relacionaba a un sujeto con un lugar, era natural escribir la preposición con minúscula, ya que no era parte del nombre.

No obstante, desde (o en el momento) que la preposición perdió era particularidad y se convierte en parte inseparable del apellido, pienso que debería ser con mayúscula (siempre y cuando esté al inicio del apellido, claro).

Es así como creo yo que debería ser Rodrigo De la Fuente, porque el apellido es "De la Fuente" y no es que el tipo provenga de una fuente o de un pueblo llamado Fuente (por mucho que en el caso de su antepasado haya sido así). De otra manera, no entiendo por qué sí se tendría que escribir con mayúscula cuando se pone sólo el apellido.

Diferente sería si la preposición estuviera en medio del apellido: Zacarías "Flores del Campo" Hurtado (^^), por ejemplo

Es mi soberbia opinión, jejeje.


----------



## Cebolleta

Señor K said:


> Como antes se relacionaba a un sujeto con un lugar, era natural escribir la preposición con minúscula, ya que no era parte del nombre.
> 
> No obstante, desde (o en el momento) que la preposición perdió era particularidad y se convierte en parte inseparable del apellido, pienso que debería ser con mayúscula (siempre y cuando esté al inicio del apellido, claro).




No todos los apellidos que tienen "de", "del" o similares provienen de lugares (ni de la nobleza). Entre los casos en los que eso no ocurre está uno habitual: antiguamente había quien se llamaba "Fulanito de Pérez y Gómez"; simplemente se trataba del hijo de Mengano Pérez y Zutana Gómez. Con el tiempo la mayoría de esos "de" desaparecieron, pero otros se quedaron ya sea como partícula independiente "_de_" o como parte integrante del apellido "_De_" o "_de_", según los casos.

La cuestión puede tener importancia legal, así que, en mi opinión, lo mejor es que se mantenga la grafía de los antepasados más próximos (si es posible). De lo contrario, que cada uno tiente a la suerte...




Señor K said:


> Es mi soberbia opinión, jejeje.


Ante semejante argumento, poco podemos decir los demás


----------



## clares3

Hola
He comprobado que tanto en alemán como en francés el "de"  (de y von) se escribe con minúscula por muy alambicado que sea el nombre y mucha nobleza que conlleve. Entiendo el razonamiento relativo a preposiciones: no se deben poner en mayúsculas. Pero igualmente entiendo que la preposición haya llegado a perder su función y se haya "soldado" al apellido incluso en la ortografía.
Es decir, o lo entiendo todo o es que no entiendo nada


----------



## Vampiro

De todo hay en la viña del Señor.
Depende de la buena voluntad, o de la ortografía del funcionario de turno en el Registro Civil.
Lo más sano y recomendable es pasarse las reglas ortográficas por buena parte y escribir los apellidos tal y como dice el documento de identidad, de lo contrario ya los veré sufriendo las penas del infierno para hacer algún trámite de posesión efectiva o de herencias (entre muchos otros, claro está)
Amén.
_


----------



## milano.rojo

¿Y si escribimos "Familia", cómo se debe escribir "Familia *D*el Valle" o "Familia *d*el Valle"?


----------



## Maximino

milano.rojo said:


> ¿Y si escribimos "Familia", cómo se debe escribir "Familia *D*el Valle" o "Familia *d*el Valle"?




Si está a inicio de frase (después de un punto), ‘Familia del Valle’. Y si está en medio de una frase ‘familia del Valle’.




Saludos


----------



## milano.rojo

Maximino said:


> Si está a inicio de frase (después de un punto), ‘Familia del Valle’. Y si está en medio de una frase ‘familia del Valle’.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



Me refiero a que si el "del" debe ir en mayúscula o en minúscula...


----------



## Maximino

milano.rojo said:


> Me refiero a que si el "del" debe ir en mayúscula o en minúscula...




En minúsculas. Si ves mi mensaje 'del' siempre está en minúsculas.


Saludos


----------



## milano.rojo

Pensé,a raíz de tu contestación, que habías creído que mi duda era sobre el uso de la mayúscula en la palabra "familia". En cualquier caso, en mi pregunta había escrito en negrita el *d*el y el *D*el. Ahora además lo he puesto en rojo...
Con respecto a tu respuesta, ¿estás seguro, Maximino?


----------



## Jonno

En los primeros mensajes cité un artículo del DPD del que extraigo un fragmento: "si se omite el nombre de pila, la preposición debe escribirse con mayúscula (señor De Ávalos, De la Calle)".

Según esto sería con mayúscula, pues en "familia Del Valle" tenemos el mismo caso que sí pones "señor" u omites cualquier palabra delante del apellido. Si se sigue esa norma no veo razón para que se escriba "señor Del Valle" y sin embargo "familia del Valle".

Pero después de que cité la norma hubo cierto debate sobre el uso real a pesar de ella. Este debate creo que sirve también a tu consulta.


----------



## milano.rojo

Jonno said:


> En los primeros mensajes cité un artículo del DPD del que extraigo un fragmento: "si se omite el nombre de pila, la preposición debe escribirse con mayúscula (señor De Ávalos, De la Calle)".
> 
> Según esto sería con mayúscula, pues en "familia Del Valle" tenemos el mismo caso que sí pones "señor" u omites cualquier palabra delante del apellido. Si se sigue esa norma no veo razón para que se escriba "señor Del Valle" y sin embargo "familia del Valle".
> 
> Pero después de que cité la norma hubo cierto debate sobre el uso real a pesar de ella. Este debate creo que sirve también a tu consulta.



Me has convencido. Muchísimas gracias.


----------



## Señor K

Pues a mí no me sigue cuadrando de por qué se hace la diferencia entre si va al principio de la frase o no para escribirlo con mayúsculas o no. De ser ese el criterio, ¿acaso no lo convierte en un sustantivo común y no en uno propio? El apellido es "De la Fuente", no es "Fuente" ni tampoco se le agrega el "de la" por capricho. ¡Es parte del nombre, demonios, y así comienza, con una preposición!


----------



## Maximino

*Sobre este tema esto es lo que indica el DPD:




			Si un apellido español comienza por preposición, o por preposición y artículo, estos se escriben con minúscula cuando acompañan al nombre de pila (Juan de Ávalos, Pedro de la Calle); pero si se omite el nombre de pila, la preposición debe escribirse con mayúscula (señor De Ávalos, De la Calle). Si el apellido no lleva preposición, sino solamente artículo, este se escribe siempre con mayúscula, independientemente de que se anteponga o no el nombre de pila (Antonio La Orden, señor La Orden).
		
Click to expand...

*

Y esto es lo que dice la _Ortografía__ de la lengua española_:




> En el caso de que un apellido comience por preposición, por artículo o por ambos, estos se escribirán con mayúscula solo cuando encabecen la denominación. Por ejemplo: _señor De Felipe _frente a _Diego de Felipe_.




En base a esto pienso que debería ser ‘familia Del Valle’, ‘familia De la Fuente’.



Saludos


----------



## Jonno

Pero esto es lo mismo que dije en el mensaje nº 2 y resumí poco más atrás, ¿no?


----------



## Señor K

Sí, muchachos, pero no entiendo el criterio para eso. Leo y leo que se escribe así, pero me gustaría saber el porqué.

Por ejemplo, dudo que sea por el hecho de ser un artículo el que precede al apellido. Si fuera así, por ejemplo, a alguien que se llame "Diego Fuentes" yo podría decirle que su apellido se escribe con minúsculas porque las fuentes son cosas y, por lo tanto, sustantivos comunes.

Por el hecho de que -en este caso- la palabra "fuentes" es un apellido, se despoja de su sentido de ser un "ornamento con agua" y un sustantivo común, y se convierte en un nombre, independiente de si tiene significado detrás o no.

Lo mismo con este tipo de apellidos. "De la Fuente" no es que pertenezca a una, ¡sino es el nombre!, por mucho que a la familia hace chorrocientos siglos se le haya conocido por ser "la familia que vive en la casa de la fuente".

¿Me hago entender? No quiero la norma, ésa ya la sé. ¡Quiero saber la razón! Si en "Diego Fuentes", "Fuentes" se escribe con mayúscula estando solo o acompañado del nombre de pila, ¿por qué en estos otros casos no?


----------



## Jonno

Lo que yo creo, Señor K, es que por tradición y en general los apellidos se escriben con sus artículos y preposiciones en minúscula. Como ya se ha dicho en este mismo tema, no es algo que en principio regule la gramática: si mi familia tiene uno de estos apellidos aparecerá escrito de la misma forma en los registros, salvo que alguien (dueño del apellido o escribano descuidado) lo cambie. Pero no porque un académico diga que debe ser de tal o cual forma. No importa el origen del artículo y la preposición, probablemente se haya olvidado generaciones atrás, lo importante es que es así como la gente lo escribe.

Pero en el caso de que el apellido vaya aislado nos encontramos con un más que probable problema de ambigüedad al escribir un texto (¿hablamos del señor de Murcia o del señor De Murcia?), y es entonces cuando se crea una norma para intentar evitar esa ambigüedad: da igual si tu apellido se escribe con artículo o preposición en mayúscula o minúscula, cuando esté sin nombre de pila lo ponemos con mayúscula y se acabó el problema.


----------



## Señor K

Jonno said:


> ... en el caso de que el apellido vaya aislado nos encontramos con un más que probable problema de ambigüedad al escribir un texto (¿hablamos del señor de Murcia o del señor De Murcia?), y es entonces cuando se crea una norma para intentar evitar esa ambigüedad: da igual si tu apellido se escribe con artículo o preposición en mayúscula o minúscula, cuando esté sin nombre de pila lo ponemos con mayúscula y se acabó el problema.



Creo que me entendiste al revés, Jonno. Cuando va solo el apellido, cae de cajón que lo escribiremos con mayúscula. Mi problema es el otro.

Precisamente me has dado el ejemplo perfecto. Si escribo que el caballero con el que estoy hablando es "don Manuel de Murcia", ¿es de Murcia o su apellido es De Murcia?... ¿No es mejor escribirlo con mayúsculas? 

En todo caso, debo concederte que tu frase "es por tradición y en general los apellidos se escriben con sus artículos y preposiciones en minúscula", que me he calmado un poco. No resuelve el problema de ambigüedad, a mi entender, pero por lo menos explicaría por qué se escribe así. ¡Ah, la tradición!


----------



## Jonno

Para esos casos hay recursos, como poner comas. Pero si mi familia escribe mi apellido de una forma... ay de la Academia que se atreva a cambiarlo. Por muchas normas seguiré escribiéndolo igual. Además de lo ya comentado de posibles problemas legales.


----------



## Maximino

Le encuentro sentido a lo que señala Jonno (perdón si repetí algo que ya habías mencionado antes. No me di cuenta). Pienso que en esto, además de tradiciones, hay convenciones que a uno pueden gustarle o no, pero son esenciales para unificar la forma estándar de escribir. Si un señor se llama Juan de Santiago es distinto a decir ‘don Juan, de Santiago, Chile’. Ahora para referirnos a don Juan por su apellido escribimos ‘el señor De Santiago’ y queremos aludir a don Juan por su ciudad de origen decimos ‘el señor de Santiago’ o, más claramente, ‘el señor de Santiago de Chile/Cuba/Compostela’ o ‘el señor de la ciudad de Santiago’. No veo tanto drama.



Saludos


----------



## milano.rojo

Maximino said:


> Si está a inicio de frase (después de un punto), ‘Familia del Valle’. Y si está en medio de una frase ‘familia del Valle’.





Maximino said:


> En minúsculas. Si ves mi mensaje 'del' siempre está en minúsculas.





Maximino said:


> Sobre este tema esto es lo que indica el DPD: [...]
> Y esto es lo que dice la _Ortografía__ de la lengua española_: [...]
> En base a esto pienso que debería ser ‘familia Del Valle’, ‘familia De la Fuente’.




Maximino, veo que al final has cambiado de parecer...


----------



## Kaxgufen

Yo escribo siempre todo mi apellido con letras mayúsculas, un poco por tradición familiar otro poco por claridad. 
Otro capítulo podría ser la indización. Un apellido como "de la Fuente" aquí se indiza en la D y no sé si en toda partes es igual. 
Es más creo recordar que para los apellidos portugueses la norma es hacerlo por el sustantivo, y no las partículas.
Buen año, Kx.


----------



## jazmin1492

Y en nombres propios, mi mamá se llama María del Rocío medio raro su nombre que le pusieron, pero así eran los padres de antes supongo ja, ja, ja y así lo escribe siempre ella en su firma y todo y así viene su acta creo. Para mí luce mucho mejor escrito así en minúscula y me parece perfecta la explicación que citaron más arriba:

Si un apellido español comienza por preposición, o por preposición y artículo, estos se escriben con minúscula cuando acompañan al nombre de pila (Juan de Ávalos, Pedro de la Calle); pero si se omite el nombre de pila, la preposición debe escribirse con mayúscula (señor De Ávalos, De la Calle). Si el apellido no lleva preposición, sino solamente artículo, este se escribe siempre con mayúscula, independientemente de que se anteponga o no el nombre de pila (Antonio La Orden, señor La Orden).


Gracias a ésto entendí mejor.


----------



## MilitaMili

Vampiro said:


> De todo hay en la viña del Señor.
> Depende de la buena voluntad, o de la ortografía del funcionario de turno en el Registro Civil.
> Lo más sano y recomendable es pasarse las reglas ortográficas por buena parte y escribir los apellidos tal y como dice el documento de identidad, de lo contrario ya los veré sufriendo las penas del infierno para hacer algún trámite de posesión efectiva o de herencias (entre muchos otros, claro está)
> Amén.
> _


Hola! Aquí en Chile tus padres escribem tu nombree y apellido al momento de nacer y quedan como ellos lo escriben, no como el trabajador, a puño y letra de tus padres. Aparte en la cédula de identidad no diferencia mayúsculas y minúsculas, todo estaescrito con letra imprenta mayúscula 🤷🏻‍♀️


----------



## MilitaMili

Señor K said:


> Creo que me entendiste al revés, Jonno. Cuando va solo el apellido, cae de cajón que lo escribiremos con mayúscula. Mi problema es el otro.
> 
> Precisamente me has dado el ejemplo perfecto. Si escribo que el caballero con el que estoy hablando es "don Manuel de Murcia", ¿es de Murcia o su apellido es De Murcia?... ¿No es mejor escribirlo con mayúsculas?
> 
> En todo caso, debo concederte que tu frase "es por tradición y en general los apellidos se escriben con sus artículos y preposiciones en minúscula", que me he calmado un poco. No resuelve el problema de ambigüedad, a mi entender, pero por lo menos explicaría por qué se escribe así. ¡Ah, la tradición!


Yo te entiendo, y comparto tu problemática!! 
Yo soy De La Fuente Fuentes, entonces tendría que escribir mis apellidos de la Fuente Fuentes?  Yo no vengo de ni una fuente y tampoco de 2 jsjajajajajjss, siempre lo he escrito con mayúsculas porque es MI apellido no de donee vengo. Al parecer ya no se qué hacer 🤭🤭😬😬


----------



## jilar

MilitaMili said:


> Yo te entiendo, y comparto tu problemática!!
> Yo soy De La Fuente Fuentes, entonces tendría que escribir mis apellidos de la Fuente Fuentes?  Yo no vengo de ni una fuente y tampoco de 2 jsjajajajajjss, siempre lo he escrito con mayúsculas porque es MI apellido no de donee vengo. Al parecer ya no se qué hacer 🤭🤭😬😬


Supongamos que te llamas Emilio, lo digo por tu alias .
Si escribes Emilio De La Fuente Fuentes, parecería que tienes 4, y no 2, apellidos.

Al escribir  Emilio de la Fuente Fuentes, se ve claro que son 2 apellidos, el primero sería compuesto. Compuesto de una preposición (de), un artículo (la) y un nombre (Fuentes).

¿Lo complicamos? Primer apellido: De la Fuente
Segundo apellido: Del Valle.

El nombre debiera escribirse entonces:
[Nombre] de la Fuente del Valle.

Si alguien, o tú mismo, se refiere a ti por tu primer apellido, debería escribirlo con mayúscula inicial.
El Sr. De la Fuente... ha contratado mis servicios de abogado. (Sr. como tratamiento de respeto, aunque tuvieras 15 años, y por lo tanto sería extraño que dijeran de ti que eres un señor, antes dirían joven, en este caso ese abogado igualmente te trataría de Sr. o sin abreviar como Señor, con maýuscula, no minúscula)

Se ve claro que ese es tu apellido, uno compuesto que empieza con la preposición de.

Que es diferente a escribir:
El señor de la fuente ... no nos deja coger agua. (Un adulto a ojos de quien habla que está cerca de una fuente o que incluso podría ser de su propiedad.  Ambas palabras comunes,  un señor como otro cualquiera y una fuente como otra cualquiera )
O
El señor de La Fuente ... se va a vivir a otro pueblo. (Alguien que vive en un lugar con ese nombre propio, La Fuente)

El Sr. La Fuente ( apellido compuesto que empieza con el arículo la)


----------



## SamQhest

jilar said:


> Supongamos que te llamas Emilio, lo digo por tu alias .
> Si escribes Emilio De La Fuente Fuentes, parecería que tienes 4, y no 2, apellidos.
> 
> Al escribir  Emilio de la Fuente Fuentes, se ve claro que son 2 apellidos, el primero sería compuesto. Compuesto de una preposición (de), un artículo (la) y un nombre (Fuentes).
> 
> ¿Lo complicamos? Primer apellido: De la Fuente
> Segundo apellido: Del Valle.
> 
> El nombre debiera escribirse entonces:
> [Nombre] de la Fuente del Valle.
> 
> Si alguien, o tú mismo, se refiere a ti por tu primer apellido, debería escribirlo con mayúscula inicial.
> El Sr. De la Fuente... ha contratado mis servicios de abogado. (Sr. como tratamiento de respeto, aunque tuvieras 15 años, y por lo tanto sería extraño que dijeran de ti que eres un señor, antes dirían joven, en este caso ese abogado igualmente te trataría de Sr. o sin abreviar como Señor, con maýuscula, no minúscula)
> 
> Se ve claro que ese es tu apellido, uno compuesto que empieza con la preposición de.
> 
> Que es diferente a escribir:
> El señor de la fuente ... no nos deja coger agua. (Un adulto a ojos de quien habla que está cerca de una fuente o que incluso podría ser de su propiedad.  Ambas palabras comunes,  un señor como otro cualquiera y una fuente como otra cualquiera )
> O
> El señor de La Fuente ... se va a vivir a otro pueblo. (Alguien que vive en un lugar con ese nombre propio, La Fuente)
> 
> El Sr. La Fuente ( apellido compuesto que empieza con el arículo la)


Vaya respuesta, @jilar.


----------



## MilitaMili

jilar said:


> Supongamos que te llamas Emilio, lo digo por tu alias .
> Si escribes Emilio De La Fuente Fuentes, parecería que tienes 4, y no 2, apellidos.
> 
> Al escribir  Emilio de la Fuente Fuentes, se ve claro que son 2 apellidos, el primero sería compuesto. Compuesto de una preposición (de), un artículo (la) y un nombre (Fuentes).
> 
> ¿Lo complicamos? Primer apellido: De la Fuente
> Segundo apellido: Del Valle.
> 
> El nombre debiera escribirse entonces:
> [Nombre] de la Fuente del Valle.
> 
> Si alguien, o tú mismo, se refiere a ti por tu primer apellido, debería escribirlo con mayúscula inicial.
> El Sr. De la Fuente... ha contratado mis servicios de abogado. (Sr. como tratamiento de respeto, aunque tuvieras 15 años, y por lo tanto sería extraño que dijeran de ti que eres un señor, antes dirían joven, en este caso ese abogado igualmente te trataría de Sr. o sin abreviar como Señor, con maýuscula, no minúscula)
> 
> Se ve claro que ese es tu apellido, uno compuesto que empieza con la preposición de.
> 
> Que es diferente a escribir:
> El señor de la fuente ... no nos deja coger agua. (Un adulto a ojos de quien habla que está cerca de una fuente o que incluso podría ser de su propiedad.  Ambas palabras comunes,  un señor como otro cualquiera y una fuente como otra cualquiera )
> O
> El señor de La Fuente ... se va a vivir a otro pueblo. (Alguien que vive en un lugar con ese nombre propio, La Fuente)
> 
> El Sr. La Fuente ( apellido compuesto que empieza con el arículo la)


Me llamo Camila, por eso MilitA no Milito.

Odio escribir mi apellido con minúscula...😅😅


----------



## Señor K

jilar said:


> Si escribes Emilio De La Fuente Fuentes, parecería que tienes 4, y no 2, apellidos.



No sé, Jilar... tú sabes que respeto (y agradezco) mucho tus comentarios a mis consultas, pero para mí queda claro que son dos apellidos. La única diferencia es que el artículo lo pondría en minúsculas: *Emilio De la Fuente Fuentes*. Y si fuera como el otro ejemplo, lo escribiría _*Emilio De la Fuente Del Valle*_. ¿Por qué? Porque ¿quién no me dice que el apellido de Emilio es "_*De la Fuente del Valle*_"? (que tooodo eso es un único apellido)?.

Yo creo que esta discusión da para mucho y no necesariamente para alcanzar un consenso.


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

Señor K said:


> Yo creo que esta discusión da para mucho y no necesariamente para alcanzar un consenso.


Mira tú, en esto sí estoy de acuerdo, en que no alcanzaríamos un consenso nunca. Yo lo tengo clarísimo: Emilio de la Fuente de los Chorros Secos.

¿Que se quiere poner la preposición en mayúscula? Vale, no lo entiendo pero cada uno (y más con el nombre propio ) hace lo que quiere. ¿Pero tiene más categoría una preposición que un artículo? Puestos a usar mayúsculas, que sea Emilio De La Fuente De Los Chorros Secos... 

Saludos


----------



## jilar

Señor K said:


> No sé, Jilar... tú sabes que respeto (y agradezco) mucho tus comentarios a mis consultas, pero para mí queda claro que son dos apellidos. La única diferencia es que el artículo lo pondría en minúsculas: *Emilio De la Fuente Fuentes*. Y si fuera como el otro ejemplo, lo escribiría _*Emilio De la Fuente Del Valle*_. ¿Por qué? Porque ¿quién no me dice que el apellido de Emilio es "_*De la Fuente del Valle*_"? (que tooodo eso es un único apellido)?.
> 
> Yo creo que esta discusión da para mucho y no necesariamente para alcanzar un consenso.


Porque supones que "de" viene de la preposición castellana. Lo que la mayoría pensaríamos, no te lo niego.

¿Y si existe por ahí un apellido que es únicamente De y nada tiene que ver con la preposición castellana?
Imagina que el padre es de un lugar donde De sería su apellido. Y la madre una española con apellido tan sorprendente  como sería Mierda.
Tienen un hijo y al venirse a España le pondrán el apellido del padre y luego el de la madre:
Fulanito De Mierda.

Y nada más que eso.
Tú podrías pensar, según tu razonamiento anterior, que ese es su primer apellido ("De Mierda") y que le faltaría otro pero no lo están indicando, por lo que sea.

Y, como decía, en realidad no tiene nada que ver con entender "de mierda", sino que se trata de un apellido paterno por un lado, De (a saber si quiere decir algo en el idioma del padre o no es más que un nombre), y el materno por el otro, Mierda.


Imagina el apellido De la Puente.
Eso en gallego sería Da Ponte.
Pero ese "da" en gallego no sale del verbo dar, sino de la contracción de+a (de a Rosa)

Xurxo da Ponte Con.

¿Te preguntas "con qué" porque interpretas ese "con" como la preposición castellana?
Pues  *con* también  es un sustantivo en gallego que significa piedra o roca, y por lo tanto podría ser un apellido como otro cualquiera.

En fin, no me quiero alargar, reconozco que podríamos debatir hasta el infinito.

 Yo entiendo que la regla actual está como está para así reflejar cuando un apellido surge de una locución, como serían "de la fuente, del olmo, ..." locuciones propias del castellano que cualquier hispanohablante entenderá, siendo su forma de escribirla cuando van tras el nombre de este modo (preposociones y artículos en minúscula, sustantivo en mayúscula):
Bartolomé de las Casas.

Y cuando se prescinde del nombre, por tratarse del apellido y verse entonces como nombre propio, se comienza con mayúscula:
A De las Casas lo llamaron Bartolomé, pero estuvieron pensando en ponerle Ingeniero. 

Y no hay más vuelta que darle, se estudia la norma y se aplica. 
¿Que hay otras posibilidades? Pues claro. Pero los académicos estan ahí por sus méritos. Cierto que entre ellos mismos discutirán, y hasta a veces cambian las normas, pero llegarán a cierto consenso al final.
¿Que es mejor así o de otro modo?
Para gustos los colores.


----------



## MilitaMili

Miguel On Ojj said:


> Mira tú, en esto sí estoy de acuerdo, en que no alcanzaríamos un consenso nunca. Yo lo tengo clarísimo: Emilio de la Fuente de los Chorros Secos.
> 
> ¿Que se quiere poner la preposición en mayúscula? Vale, no lo entiendo pero cada uno (y más con el nombre propio ) hace lo que quiere. ¿Pero tiene más categoría una preposición que un artículo? Puestos a usar mayúsculas, que sea Emilio De La Fuente De Los Chorros Secos...
> 
> Saludos


Así siempre he escrito mis apellidos! De La Fuente Fuentes 😬😬
Soy Milita no Emilio MilitA 🤭🤭🤭


----------



## SamQhest

MilitaMili said:


> Así siempre he escrito mis apellidos!


Ya, tranquila...


----------

